

Tetris in 73 lines of Python - okal
http://www.pygame.org/project-Tetris+in+73+Lines-800-.html

======
munchor
This doesn't impress me at all. Python code is supposed to look sexy, and it
does, when well-written.

A code of 73 lines with inlined semi-collons is no better than a 200 lines
code. In fact, the 200 lines is better if one wants to understand the code.

import pygame,time,random,sys,copy,os;from pygame.locals import
_;t2=0;nor=0;pg=pygame;pd=pg.display;cdc=copy.deepcopy;pc=[[[1,1],[1,1]],[[1,0],[1,0],[1,1]],[[0,1],[0,1],[1,1]],[[1],[1],[1],[1]],[[0,1,1],[1,1,0]],[[1,1,0],[0,1,1]],[[1,1,1],[0,1,0]]];cols=[(0,0,0),(100,100,100),(10,100,225),(0,150,220),(0,220,150),(60,200,10),(180,210,5),(210,180,10),(100,200,170)];pg.init();pd.set_mode((320,240),FULLSCREEN);sk=pd.get_surface();f=[[1]+[0
for x in range(8)]+[1] for x in range(19)]+[[1 for x in
range(10)]];of=cdc(f);s=12;brt=Rect((100,0,s,s));b=-1;p=[];lc=[-9,0];t=0;bt=60;pg.key.set_repeat(200,100);rh=0;cr=[];crs=pg.Surface((8_
s,s));crs.fill((255,0,0));crs.set_alpha(100);gv=-1;z=pg.font.Font("c.ttf",14);_=0;pg.mixer.music.load("t.ogg");pg.mixer.music.play(-1)

Is that a proper line of code? No.

~~~
cabalamat
> A code of 73 lines with inlined semi-collons is no better than a 200 lines
> code

You mean: a program of 73 lines with inlined semi-colons is no better than a
200 lines program

Code is a mass noun (as is software, BTW). Program is a count noun.

~~~
dalke
As long as we're on a grammar correction theme, "... a 200 line program".

------
chrisrhoden
I found an implementation of the entire jQuery API in a single line of
javascript!

<http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.7.2.min.js>

------
okal
Took me a while to find a live copy, but here it is.
[http://read.pudn.com/downloads118/sourcecode/windows/502418/...](http://read.pudn.com/downloads118/sourcecode/windows/502418/tetris.py__.htm)

~~~
codesuela
not to be snarky but adding a few comments wouldn't have increased the LOC

(I'm aware that okal is not the author)

~~~
okal
I'm not the author, just something I found while browsing.

------
gghh
I'd like to upvote this with all my heart, but: I wanted to browse the source
with no downloading (ala Github so to speak), nope. Ok, let's follow this link
to a zip file: <http://jordan.trudgett.com/tetris_73.zip> . 404. oh c'mon.

~~~
Gazler
I agree, if you are showcasing code, it should be easy to view. Ideally
without even having to download anything by letting people view it on Github.

------
gjm11
Tetris in one line of BASIC: <http://survex.com/~olly/rheolism/dsm_rheolism/>

(This is BBC BASIC V as found on the Acorn Archimedes machines from way back
when. Don't expect it to work in, say, Visual Basic.)

The description calls it "a Tetris-like game". I don't now remember how it
diverges from strict Tetris (and don't have a machine handy on which I can
check). I think it's very close.

------
dbaupp
If one is going to deface one's Python by minifying it, it should at least be
done properly: I can count at least 8 places where 2 lines can be compressed
into 1, like

    
    
       if not t%5:
        gv-=1;f[9-gv]=[1]*10;f[10+gv]=[1]*10;t=1
    

and

    
    
       while c+lc[0]<1:
        lc[0]+=1 
    

So the title could be "Tetris in 65 lines of Python"!

------
DrJokepu
Tetris in 256 bytes of binary (self-contained, no dynamic linking or
libraries) handwritten in assembly: <http://pouet.net/prod.php?which=6951>

------
bigsassy
Here's tetris in 33 lines of C++:

[http://www.gamedev.net/topic/51440-113-lines/#post_id_125427...](http://www.gamedev.net/topic/51440-113-lines/#post_id_1254272)

------
tgfcoder
I wrote this in 2008 (when I was 17) while I was bored. Check out nanosnake on
the pygame website, it's better :P

------
kuszi
heh, <http://www.spoj.pl/SHORTEN/> \- 4all who love codegolfing.

------
makeramen
gist mirror: <https://gist.github.com/2464035>

~~~
zokier
reformatted: <https://gist.github.com/2464412>

